# FSH and LH what are good levels? Also abbreviations



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

Just wondered what the range is and what counts as a good level?

Also is there anywhere on here that explains what all the abbreviations mean as I'm fairly new?  I've managed to work quite a few of them out but some still baffle me.....BFN, BFP are a couple...I get the gist of what they mean but wondered what it actually stands for, thanks


----------



## indekiwi (Dec 23, 2008)

GG, someone else will pop along soon I'm sure with FSH and LH details, but for all the acronyms, please check out the following link:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0

Help that helps!

A-Mx


----------



## greatgazza (May 27, 2010)

that's great, thanks, very helpful.  I wouldn't have known where to find that.


----------

